# Computer controlled LGB Christmas point to point



## cenright (Dec 27, 2007)

I set up this point to point layout this Christmas and finally got around to posting a video on YouTube.

There was a pretty large learning curve to get all this MTS stuff working with Stellwerk and figure out how to get Stellwerk to do what I wanted it to. I'm really happy with how it all came out. It's fun to watch the trains "drive themselves".

At first, it was only going to be 2 locomotives with a 30 deg. crossing, but in early December I changed my mind and added the double slip switch so I could have 3 locomotives with 2 running simultaneously. 

Hope you enjoy the video.

http://youtu.be/vCI5-vP3Ky4 


Chris


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice. It is amazing what computers can do.

Doc Tom


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be a neat idea behind a bar or on a café wall..


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive, great documentation. Thanks for sharing.


----------

